# Eyelash viper X-rays



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Had to X-ray one of our schlegs yesterday and it produced some really stunning images, so I got some snaps of them to share. You just don't see these kinds of thing and it's too cool to keep to myself 










This one is just a work of art/engineering 









Check out the fang tucked away on this one, you can even see the three developing backups (one tiddler) behind it :mf_dribble:









Hope you like em
Lotte*


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Great pics  Really interesting


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Real nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

wow they are great pics, can really see the bone structure of its skull :2thumb:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Lotte does it now glow in the dark?


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Too cool for school.

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

leecb0 said:


> Lotte does it now glow in the dark?


Nahh, but it's certainly much more annoyed with life than before since being in that tube. It was less than impressed when it thought it was coming out but got stopped halfway to be ultrasounded instead!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Great pics, definately something you don't see everyday! :2thumb:

How come you were x-raying it?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya Andy,

She had a distended lower third, but was still eating and pooing no problem. We initially ultrasounded and manually stimulated the cloaca and managed to get her to let a small amount of gravelly discoloured urates and a whole bunch of fluid (which came up with nothing on Bacteriology) 
We took a blood sample at the same time which showed very very high blood calcium levels and elevated phosphorous and uric acid levels, indicating impaired kidney function. You would expect to see calcification of the circulatory system and tissues the levels were so high, hence the X-ray, she's perfect on that front so we're taking another blood sample in a week to contrast and make sure it wasn't an oddity.

She actually appears to have developing ova, but we can only really wait and see till we have more clues to piece it together. She's her normal self and ate a fuzzy tonight as eagerly as ever!


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah i thought i was seeing things but are those eggs you can see? Around the top of the 2nd peak from the left in the 2nd pic down and quite clear in the 4th. 
Nice, something different.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

eddygecko said:


> Yeah i thought i was seeing things but are those eggs you can see? Around the top of the 2nd peak from the left in the 2nd pic down and quite clear in the 4th.
> Nice, something different.


Yup! I should have left it as a mystery and seen if anyone guessed! 

They seemed a little high to be developing ova, but on the ultrasound they were very clear fluid filled vesicular objects, oval in shape and around 1x0.6cms. We were also able to locate follicles in the ovary of varying sizes and follow down what would seem to be the oviducts to these larger ovals


----------



## scarlettdecourcier (Mar 27, 2010)

Those are really interesting, thanks for sharing :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Any sign of eggs yet? :whistling2:


----------



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

very cool pics :2thumb:


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

Amazing to see! :2thumb:


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

wooooow there amazing! thankyou!!


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

very cool, one of my favourite viper species, too!:notworthy:


----------

